# Boxing Day Meet Cheshire



## sidsmum (24 December 2014)

I quite fancy going to see a hunt on boxing day but can't find any information asides from possibly the Cheshire Hunt meet in Tarporley...does anybody know for definite where any of them meet?  Have never been to one and it would be an experience! (only on foot!  I'm not that brave!)  I looked on the mfha website but couldn't see any listed for Cheshire.

Thanks!


----------



## MileAMinute (24 December 2014)

Cheshire Bloodhounds are meeting in Frodsham if that's any good? If it is I'll PM you exact location and start times.


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 December 2014)

The Wynnstay Boxing Day Meet is in Malpas, Cheshire.


----------

